

The Doom3 source code seems to contain a ScaleForm-like SWF player - atesti
https://github.com/id-Software/DOOM-3-BFG/tree/master/neo/swf

======
atesti
ID seems to have a completely different idea of licensing technology than
other companies: Just don't.

As physics engine they even don't use Havoc etc., but just wrote it for
themselves.

Seems like all their technology is in house, which is quite unique nowadays.

